# What breed is Holly?



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm looking at insurance quotes and they ask for breed. I know Charlie's a mini Rex but I don't know about Holly.

I was told she's a lop but I know nothing more than that.

Can someone breed savvy let me know what she is?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

cant tell without seeing her if she is a mini lop or bigger/smaller. Can you not just put that she is a LopX


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't think she's a mini. Charlie is a mini Rex and she's bigger than him. But in case I'm wrong I've attached a picture of them together for reference if it helps.

The options are: French lop, German lop, English lop, cashmere lop, Florida lop, Dwarf lop...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would say shes most likely a dwarf lop cross what does she weigh?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes do weigh her - most rabbit breeds have clear weight definitions.
However, even though she is a Lop [i.e. has lopped ears], she could still be a crossbreed, so maybe that's your best option, if you have no proof.

You could cross a Mini with a Dwarf and then to German and a French and still end up with a lop-eared bunny that looks like yours. Oh yes, and don't forget the Meissner 

Lops can be crossbreeds too


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am by no means up on rabbit breeds, but she has a look of my little girl so I would say dwarf lop, if you are not sure of her breed I would be inclined to say dwarf lop cross. Insurance Companies are devils for not paying out on a technicality.

My other rabbit could be a wildy for all I know, he is a giant mix brilliant temperament so who cares he's a lovely guy.


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

I've never weighed her. I might try her on the kitchen scale if I can get her to stay!

I'll get back to you all with her weight. Thanks guys 

Is there anything I should be aware of about dwarf lops? I know Rex breeds are prone to sore hocks so anything like that for dwarf lops?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

farhana said:


> Is there anything I should be aware of about dwarf lops? I know Rex breeds are prone to sore hocks so anything like that for dwarf lops?


No, nothing in particular, sometimes they can have misaligned teeth (but so can other breeds).


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Lil Miss said:


> i would say shes most likely a dwarf lop cross what does she weigh?


Finally weighed her at the vets today! She 2.08 kg 

Does that help?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

farhana said:


> Finally weighed her at the vets today! She 2.08 kg


Dwarf Lop. 
Ideal weight of a Dwarf Lop is 1.9 - 2.3kg


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Dwarf Lop.
> Ideal weight of a Dwarf Lop is 1.9 - 2.3kg


Thanks so much! I'll consider her a dwarf lop crossbreed.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

farhana said:


> Thanks so much! I'll consider her a dwarf lop crossbreed.


Dwarf Lop is a breed - and as she looks very much like one and is the right weight, I'd say that's what she is.

Dwarf Lop, the proper guide


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Dwarf Lop is a breed - and as she looks very much like one and is the right weight, I'd say that's what she is.
> 
> Dwarf Lop, the proper guide


no she doesnt look pure dwarf lop, and unless shes from a breeder its very unlikely she will be pure, the op is better considering her a dwarf lop cross if she wants to be specific.
but at the end of the day, breed doesnt matter, she is still a lovely bunny


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Lil Miss said:


> no she doesnt look pure dwarf lop, and unless shes from a breeder its very unlikely she will be pure, the op is better considering her a dwarf lop cross if she wants to be specific.
> but at the end of the day, breed doesnt matter, she is still a lovely bunny


I don't think she's purebreed. Her original owner got her from [email protected]

I don't mind whatever breed she is. I just wanted to know for the sake of the insurance form.

Thank you anyway everyone!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol is anything from pah a pure breed?  I think the insurance people like to know what breed as a risk factor....but I don't think they'll beat you with a stick if it's not exactly right. Most insurance jobbies I've had have been to do more with NORTY behaviour (Arwen) or bad stasis/ec issues.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Lol is anything from pah a pure breed?


Weirdly, some years ago one branch had Tri-colour Dutch - and they weren't from a local breeder, one of the big "factory farm" suppliers bred them.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

i doubt it would win much at a BRC show


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lopside said:


> i doubt it would win much at a BRC show


One that I saw would have been showable, had it not been too big to ring.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Anything is showable. .whether or not it's up to winning in a big, good quality class is another thing


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Anything is showable. .whether or not it's up to winning in a big, good quality class is another thing


I know my stuff where Tri-Dutch (and some other breeds) are concerned


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> One that I saw would have been showable, had it not been too big to ring.


very contradictery there, being too big to ring eans it would not have won anything any way......

very very very rarely are pet store animals pure, they probably werent pure tri dutch, just a pot luck litter, i have actually been in the breeding mills, when i was younger a couple on my lane operated one in a big farm in barnsley, i didnt know better and they often let me go up and pick out free animals, they do not put that much thought into their litters


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> very very very rarely are pet store animals pure, they probably werent pure tri dutch, just a pot luck litter,


It was pure Tri  And very good Dutch pattern as well. I later found out where the breeding farm had got their initial stock.


----------

